# [Risolto] Revdep-rebuild inefficace

## Kind_of_blue

Allora ... lanciando revdep-rebuild, lui si fa tutta la sua bella analisi e alla fine emette la sua diagnosi:

```

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../                                        lib64/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../lib64/libgcj.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2

```

Bene ... una volta riemerso Gcc ... in realtà non è cambiato nulla ... e rilanciando revdep-rebuild, lui continua a trovare quelle librerie rotte.

Si trattasse di un pacchetto più veloce da compilare pasticcerei ancora ... ma data la mole ... mi piacerebbe andare direttamente alla soluzione.

Cosa posso fare?

... Naturalmente vi ringrazio in anticipo[/profile]

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

>   broken /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/../                                        lib64/libgcj.la)

 

non ho amd64 quindi non posso verficare ma vedo che c'è un path sballato in libgij.la. Potresti verificare con un qfile a quale pacchetto appartiene e rimergerlo?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

purtroppo:

```
golem64 francesco # qfile libgij.la

sys-devel/gcc (/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la)

golem64 francesco # qfile libgcj.la

sys-devel/gcc (/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcj.la)

```

e le riemersioni fatte da revdep-rebuild non hanno effetto

----------

## Scen

Problema vecchio e stranoto.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Grazie Scen

... da quel post, la soluzione principe sembra essere quella di fare a manina i links ... non è un metodo deprecato a prescindere?

.. qualcuno propone anche di eliminare i file .la in questione ... e di rilanciare revdep-rebuild, ma nessuno dice se funziona o no

Cosa scegliere?

----------

## Scen

Il bandolo della matassa sta nella USE "gcj" abilitata per sys-devel/gcc.

```

 $ euse -i gcj

global use flags (searching: gcj)

************************************************************

[-    ] gcj - Enable building with gcj (The GNU Compiler for the Javatm Programming Language)

```

Se a te non interessa, disabilitala e ricompila gcc.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mmmhhh .... la avevo attivata come use locale ... ma non ricordo la ragione

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ok ... quella USE era per pdftk ... ma una volta tolta ha sistemato tutto ... rinuncerò a quel toolkit

Graaz

----------

## djinnZ

vedi che ce ne è in giro una versione nativa per jre, lenta è lenta ma se non devi splittare/unire volumi di migliaia di pagine funziona discretamente.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vedi che ce ne è in giro una versione nativa per jre, lenta è lenta ma se non devi splittare/unire volumi di migliaia di pagine funziona discretamente.

 

lenta è lenta ... ma decisamente utile

Graz

----------

